# Nixie tubes



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I haven't seen/thought about a nixie tube since the early 80s. Makes me smile thinking about the old frequency counters displays that were high tech to me back then.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Just a few years back, here in Australia an electronic kit was released
A bed side clock using nixie tubes 
needless to say it was quite popular

View attachment 45841


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dmxtothemax said:


> Just a few years back, here in Australia an electronic kit was released
> A bed side clock using nixie tubes
> needless to say it was quite popular
> 
> View attachment 45841


Hope it's loud in the morning.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah.
https://www.google.com/search?q=nix...KsHvggTj-IHgBQ&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&dpr=1.25


----------

